
Show HN: Bookmark and Annotate Webpages with Others - bulavard
https://www.stacklinks.com/
======
chdir
I've used various bookmarking / annotation services for the past 7-8 years,
some as bookmarklets, others as extensions. None of them ever evolved into a
great community.

What's different about this one ? It looks like an MVP but without a mention
of how it stands out.

Here are a few from the endless list ...

[https://www.diigo.com/](https://www.diigo.com/)

[https://hypothes.is/](https://hypothes.is/)

[http://annotateit.org/](http://annotateit.org/)

[https://annotary.com/](https://annotary.com/)

[https://www.scrible.com/](https://www.scrible.com/)

[http://genius.com/web-annotator](http://genius.com/web-annotator)

------
nhaliday
There's some prior work in this area:
[https://hypothes.is/](https://hypothes.is/)

Very functional, but I stick to private annotations and haven't noticed very
many by others. They're also entirely open-source and there are components
isolated for those who want to embed a custom instance in their website.

~~~
johansch
Here's some more prior work in this area:

[http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q2/0416.ht...](http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q2/0416.html)

------
exodust
The irony of needing a Facebook account to use a web annotation service... It
needs some other way to sign in/up.

I recently started using Pinboard after hearing the praise for its no-nonsense
simplicity and impressive functionality. Couldn't be happier. Sure it's a paid
service, but it just does what it does without trying to be too cool for
school: pinboard.in/tour/

------
Mahn
Sounds interesting but definitely needs some tour, demo, screenshots, or
something to get a basic idea of what to expect beforehand.

------
jlg23
This looks amazing (concept, not UI/site which I could not test due to signup
requirements) - I had this idea for years but, of course, never got around to
implement this. Now give me this as a self-hosted solution that is not phoning
home and I could see many organizations using it.

~~~
siculars
Would you like some fries with that?

~~~
jlg23
I don't understand your comment.

I've been part of various privacy and drug policy groups and we regularly
share comments/annotations on sites in private databases. I can imagine that
others want the same - let it be hackers, scientists, bizdev folks in a
company or just a group of friends who want to debate a topic.

I just don't want this information to be stored "somewhere else" because I
don't want to be denied entry to a country just because my opinions are not
what oppressive governments don't like.

------
dotcoma
Give Facebook your bookmarks, too! ;-)

